# Hair Loss



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Since July and the last major haircut that I got from my previous stylist, my hair has begun to fall out. In a week's time I can find hair the size of a quarter. I had some blood work done back in Oct, no thyroid although my calcium and iron and vitamin D are a little low. So again I am taking 50,000 units of Vitamin D, calcium and no iron for now. I went to my dermatologist last week and I am having thinning on the top of my head and he suggested rogaine. I had rather try some other alternative because this is only temporary, if I stop, it stops. Has anyone tried any shampoos that would help. I am on the hunt on the internet but I am sure that some of our ladies have suggestions too. Thanks.... :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't have a solution but I feel your pain. When the doctor took me off the hormone pills my hair is very thin in one spot. Oh the joys of getting older. :w00t: 

I'll be watching to see if anyone has a solution.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I have not yet but I have a thick head of hair and have thought of "what ifs" in the future... your post prompted me to do some reading online so I can hopefully prevent hair loss (aside from genetics, of course).

I found this article and the comments were insightful too. 

http://www.marieclaire.com/hair-beauty/tre...s/thinning-hair


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinning hair and losing hair is part of the aging process.

Medication for thinning hair? Hmm. I'd try something natural first. 

Most people would benefit from a good diet - adding animal fats or coconut oil and cutting sugar/carbs, a good multivitamin that contains zinc, vitamin C, and B's. Also, Omega 3 oils (Flax or Fish) are essential. Most importantly, mostly chemical-free shampoo like Giovanni or Aubrey. (www.vitacost.com) 

Hair/Skin Supplements:

http://www.herbalremedies.com/derma-vits.html


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

Im sorry i have no ideas on what you could try but i feel your pain. I was put on methotrexate a few years ago (i was 21) and my hair started thinning like crazy. When i came off it it was never quite the same but 'ok' i was put on methotrexate again last year and the same thing happened, my hair is back but its always been very very thin and fine ever since which is weird since my hair used to be so terribly thick. Maybe a visit to your Gp wouldnt be a bad idea?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Stress can be a large factor in hair loss. Also make certain to use a good moisturizing hair conditioner
when you shampoo. The scalp can get dry just as our skin. Yes, getting old is not for sissies.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here's a few random thoughts...

Have you had any kind of surgery lately? The anesthesia sometimes causes temporary hair loss. 

Could it be genetic? Did you mother or father's hair suddenly thin?

Oral contraceptives can cause hair loss.

I have known a few people who take Biotin for hair loss and they claim is worked wonders for them. You can find it in the vitamin section.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds like a hormone problem. Did your doctor check for that?


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Could hair color be your problem? I went through that. Hairdresser that I had been going to for several years used something too strong. Hair started not growing, had itchy scalp, and then started falling out. Went to a dermatologist who said he has seen the same thing several times. He did blood work and all was normal. He said to start biotin. Also I went to a hairdresser who did scalp treatments and had me use Nioxin products. I had to wear a wig for 6-7 months. I had always had very thick hair before and now I'm back to normal. Good luck to you. Hope everything works out ok for you.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will be checking out some of the sites suggested. I will do something natural, no Rogaine for me as my dematologtist suggested. If I find anything that works, I will be sure to pass it on.....


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

It would seem that 50,000 units of vit D is alot unless you are under the guidance of an MD. Don't really know if it has anything to do with hair loss, it just is alot.
I agree with the need for oils.
Good luck.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Yea the 50,000 units is prescribed by my doc as my vitamin d is low, still searching the :smheat: :smheat:internet ..


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

My sister's hair has been very thin since she was a teen. It gets worse when she's stressed. At the suggestion of our hairdresser, she tried prenatal vitamins a few years ago. She swears by them now.


----------

